# Separate relevant Skilled employment assessment by EA



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dear All,

I already got a positive outcome from engineers Australia as an engineering technologist (233914). I lodged my MSA CDR as fast track and it took 16 working day to get the outcome. Then I applied for Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment as additional service at 25th October. It's been 5th working day today and still the secondary application is in "Assessment in Progress" status. If anyone faced similar issue, please let me know how much time it usually require. Should I send mail to them, as I could not find any information in their website? Please let me know urgently.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mohsin84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I already got a positive outcome from engineers Australia as an engineering technologist (233914). I lodged my MSA CDR as fast track and it took 16 working day to get the outcome. Then I applied for Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment as additional service at 25th October. It's been 5th working day today and still the secondary application is in "Assessment in Progress" status. If anyone faced similar issue, please let me know how much time it usually require. Should I send mail to them, as I could not find any information in their website? Please let me know urgently.


you applied under fast track or normal??

5 days is too early to expect outcome even if it is fast track


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

Hi,

How to apply for Separate Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment ? 

I worked for 3 companies, however, I claimed only 2 companies, and now , I would like to apply fro Separate Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment to get the exp from 3rd company. 

thanks


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

mohsin84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I already got a positive outcome from engineers Australia as an engineering technologist (233914). I lodged my MSA CDR as fast track and it took 16 working day to get the outcome. Then I applied for Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment as additional service at 25th October. It's been 5th working day today and still the secondary application is in "Assessment in Progress" status. If anyone faced similar issue, please let me know how much time it usually require. Should I send mail to them, as I could not find any information in their website? Please let me know urgently.


Hello Bro,

I too received positive outcome as Professional Engineer(233211)-Civil Engineer and i have applied for secondary service (RSA) .From your timeline it shows that it took 15days for outcome,can you provide exact duration of receiving outcome from date of application.


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

rakeshsoni86 said:


> Hello Bro,
> 
> I too received positive outcome as Professional Engineer(233211)-Civil Engineer and i have applied for secondary service (RSA) .From your timeline it shows that it took 15days for outcome,can you provide exact duration of receiving outcome from date of application.


I lodged the RSA at 25/10/2016. Received outcome at 9/11/2017


----------



## ruanjiageng (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi,

I just submit my Separate Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment. Just wondering how long it takes for yours? Is there a fast track for this assessment since there is no option when I pay. Thanks.


----------



## seyamo (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi,

I'm planning to apply for the 189 visa.

I've got a BEng (Hons) in Civil Engineering and MSc in Renewable Energy Engineering. I have completed both my bachelors and masters from the U.K

I want to get my degree assessed by Engineers Australia. What is the best course of action for me in this regard. If some one could kindly share some information that would be much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## ruanjiageng (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi Seyamo,

I think EA focus more on your bachelor degree rather than the master. Based on my knowledge if assessed as Civil Eng is a better result, since the required EOI points is relatively low. Good Luck.


----------



## usmanalisaki (Jul 25, 2017)

ruanjiageng said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just submit my Separate Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment. Just wondering how long it takes for yours? Is there a fast track for this assessment since there is no option when I pay. Thanks.


hi dear how long it took to get the outcome?


----------



## Suzumiya (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi All!
Just want to know which date should I put on EOI for the skill assessment? My CDR is dated 2017 while my RSEA is 2018 
Hope to hear your kind suggestions
Thank you in advance!


----------

